# LAN geht, Internet nicht

## Hk.

Hallo,

als Linux-Neuling habe ich mich gleich mal an Gentoo gewagt und szehe schon bei der Installation vor dem ersten ernsthaften Problem.

Wenn ich mein Netzwerk konfiguriert habe (manuell oder via DHCP) kann ich zwar sowohl meinen Router (Netgear FR11P) als auch mein ebenfalls als Router fungierendes Modem (Fritz Box) anpingen (der Netgear hängt an der Fritzbox, am Netgear wiederum hängen mein Rechner).

Sobald ich allerdings versuche beispielsweise www.google.com anzupingen bekomme ich nur "unknow host" ausgegeben.

Da mir alles korrekt eingetragen zu sein scheint (IP:192.168.0.11;Broadcast-Adress:192.168.0.255;Gateway:192.168.0.1 (der Netgear) bzw. 192.168.178.1 (die Fritz Box, beides ausprobiert); der DNS mit 192.168.178.1 oder als alternativen DNS einen externen den auch die Fritzbox als Alt-DNS nutzt) und die Subnetzmaske mit 255.255.255.0) frage ich mich langsam wo das Problem liegt.

Hier im Forum las ich bei einem ähnlich gelagerten problem, dass ein ändern der MTU-Packet-Size das Problem lösen könnte, diese ist zur zeit laut ifconfig auf 1500, also Stndart eingestellt, im Netgear musste ich diese für eine anständige Performance auf 1458 runtersetzen, konnte dies währen der Gentoo-Installation aber noch nicht probieren da ich keinen befehlen zum änder der MTU-Größe finden konnte.

Achja, gerne nehme ich auch Ratschläge entgegen wie ich nano wieder schließe, die in Nano aufgeührten Befehle scheinen nicht zu funktionieren.

Ich hoffe ich stehe nun ich ganz dumm da und bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Nachtrag:

So, habe nun doch noch die MTU-Size auf 1458 reduzieren können, das Ergebnis war das gleiche.

Ich hab mir auch noch per #route ein paar Infos geholt:

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination      Gateway      Genmask          Flags   Metric   Ref    Use   iface

192.168.0.0     *                 255.255.255.0   u         0          0       0      eth0

loopback         *                 255.0.0.0          u         0          0       0        lo

default            192.168.0.1  0.0.0.0             u         0          0       0       eth0
```

MfG LutzLast edited by Hk. on Mon Jul 02, 2007 9:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

Willkommen im Forum,

also nano beendest du mit Alt+X, dann Y zum speichern und nochmal Enter für den Dateinamen.

die mtu veränderst du z.B. mit

```
ifconfig eth0 mtu 1400
```

.

Kannst du denn einen externen Server via IP# anpingen?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also nano beendest du mit Alt+X, dann Y zum speichern und nochmal Enter für den Dateinamen.
> 
> 

 

öhm.. bei mir ists STRG+X

----------

## manuels

Öhhh, jo, hast recht.

Ich hab die Bewegung so drauf, dass ich da nie hingucke   :Embarassed: 

Edit:

Was mir gerade auffällt: ich habe bei meiner default route noch ein G als flag:

```
default         localhost       0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

War das bei dir ein Abtippfehler?

----------

## think4urs11

was passiert wenn du eine IP im Internet anpingst (z.B. 208.69.34.230, das ist eine von google)?

Was gibt traceroute -n 208.69.34.230 aus? (sofern du traceroute nicht installiert hast geht auch ping -R, dann aber eine IP 'in der Nähe' angeben, z.B. die IP der HP deines Providers)

----------

## Hk.

So, dass mit Strg+X hat mir schonmal sehr geholfen  :Wink: .

Ja, scheint irgendwie am DNS zu liegen denn entfernte IPs anzupingen ist kein Problem, eingetragen sind, wie im Netgear-Router 192.168.178.1 (Fritz Box) und 213.148.130.10.

Hmm, traceroute hab ich noch nicht installiert, bin ja immer noch bei der Live-CD und da ganz am Anfang  :Embarassed: .

Werde das mit ping -R gleich mal probieren.

Vielen Dank.

Edit:

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Was mir gerade auffällt: ich habe bei meiner default route noch ein G als flag:
> 
> ```
> default         localhost       0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, war ein Tippfehler.

Habe nun auch noch einmal andere DNS-Server ausprobiert aber das ändert leider auch nichts.

ping -R {IP} beim Server hier um die Ecke ergab:

From {IP} icmp_seq:{n} (BAD CHECKSUM)Destination host unreachable

PS:

Kann ich ping -R irgendwie unterbrechen? 

MfGLast edited by Hk. on Mon Jul 02, 2007 10:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## think4urs11

Bist du bei QSC? Zumindest von hier aus mag der DNS nämlich nicht mit mir reden, nicht das es daran hakt.

Probier mal alternativ die DNS-Server von OpenDNS  208.67.222.222 und/oder 208.67.220.220

----------

## Hk.

Ne, der 213 war von QSC, bin bei Nordcom/EWE-Tel, von denen hab ich nun auch schon zwei DNS-Server probiert, wie gesagt, ohne Erfolg.

Einen von Open-DNS will ich gerne probieren wenn ich die "From {IP} icmp_seq:{n} (BAD CHECKSUM)Destination host unreachable"-Schleife unterbrochen bekomme.

----------

## manuels

wie sieht denn deine /etc/resolv.conf aus?

(Vielleicht ist da ein Fehler, den du übersieht)

----------

## Hk.

Naja, so in etwa, die IPs varieren entsprechend...

nameserver 192.168.178.1

nameserver 212.6.108.140

nameserver ...

Edit:

Auch die Open-DNS wollen nicht  :Confused: .

----------

## UTgamer

Ich nutze hier sehr zufrieden das Paket net-dns/pdnsd, als Nameserver eingestellt habe ich den vom ChaosComputerClub vorgeschlagenen AusweichsDNS Server in Hamburg mit der IP:  ip = 212.12.48.1 eingetragen. Dieser Server filtert nicht die von der (NRW) Bezirksregierung Düsseldorf gesetzten Adressen, also der soll laut CCC noch voll frei ohne Filter/Zensur sein.  :Wink: 

Zudem cached pdnsd auch die Einträge bis zu einer selbst festgelegten Größe in KB und die Cachezeit, der Cache bleibt selbst nach einem reboot erhalten, also ist eigentlich optimal.

Wäre ja mal eine Ausweichs- oder Testmöglichkeit für dich.

Die Installation ist einfach, nach dem emergen bekommst du eine Postnotiz unter /etc/... eine Konfig anzupassen, trage dort Cachegröße, Cachedauer und IP-Adresse ein, das ganze in den rc-lvl eintragen nun nur noch die /etc/resolv.conf anpassen.

Es ist zu diesem DNScache auch ein Wiki vorhanden:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fast_Konqueror

Allgemeine Fragen zu DNS kann dir vielleicht auch das original Howto zu DNS liefern:

http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO.html

Hoffe dir bei deinem Problem geholfen zu haben.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Hk. wrote:*   

> Sobald ich allerdings versuche beispielsweise www.google.com anzupingen bekomme ich nur "unknow host" ausgegeben.

 

Diese Aussage aus dem ersten Post deuted eigentlich klar auf einen Fehler mit der Namensauflösung hin. Wundert mich, dass das niemand direkt angesprochen hat.

 *Hk. wrote:*   

> ping -R {IP} beim Server hier um die Ecke ergab:
> 
> From {IP} icmp_seq:{n} (BAD CHECKSUM)Destination host unreachable

 

Das hier ist allerdings merkwürdig. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals ein "bad checksum" gehabt zu haben. Oder ich hab's lediglich gnoriert.

Naja, mal zum Problem:

Ich nehme an die Route auf der Fritzbox ist richtig gesetzt... naja, muß ja eigentlich, sonst könnte sie ja nicht auf einen Ping antworten.

Möglicherweise liegt das Problem am Router dazwischen. Kann es sein, das du da eine Firewall drauf hast, die mgwl. DNS-Queries blockiert? Oder evtl. hat das Ding eine NAT Funktion; die sollte dann eigentlich auch besser abgeschaltet werden.

Am Rechner selbst kann ich jedenfalls so auf Anhieb keine groben Konfigurationsfehler erkennen, die dieses Verhalten erklären dürften, daher denke ich, dass es entweder an dem Router, oder an der Fritzbox liegen dürfte.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Hk. wrote:*   

> Kann ich ping -R irgendwie unterbrechen?

 mit STRG+C

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Diese Aussage aus dem ersten Post deuted eigentlich klar auf einen Fehler mit der Namensauflösung hin.

 Was auch bei nicht funktionierender/vorhandener Internetverbindung der Fall ist, deswegen 'ping mal ne ip im Internet'  :Wink: 

Hat das ganze eigentlich schon jemals in diesem etwas seltsamen Aufbau funktioniert?

Bad Checksum riecht eigentlich nach defekter Netzwerkkarte/Kabel oder dem falschen Treiber für die Karte

----------

## UTgamer

 *Hk. wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> als Linux-Neuling habe ich mich gleich mal an Gentoo gewagt und szehe schon bei der Installation vor dem ersten ernsthaften Problem.
> 
> Wenn ich mein Netzwerk konfiguriert habe (manuell oder via DHCP) kann ich zwar sowohl meinen Router (Netgear FR11P) als auch mein ebenfalls als Router fungierendes Modem (Fritz Box) anpingen (der Netgear hängt an der Fritzbox, am Netgear wiederum hängen mein Rechner).

 

Ich habe da so eine Vermutung das es wie häufig der Router ist.

Für deinen Router gibt es 4 Firmwareversionen

Ab der Version 1.5r12 wurde dieser Fehler behoben:

"Fixed DNS proxy issue" + "Add DNS server listed on WAN status page when WAN is DHCP client"

Falls deine Firmware älter ist spiele bitte mal eine der neueren Versionen auf.

Ansonsten klingt es wie bereits erwähnt nach einem HW (Router/Kabel?) oder Treiber Fehler.

----------

## Hk.

 *Quote:*   

> mit STRG+C 

 

Danke, wieder was gelernt  :Wink: .

Die Routerfirmware ist die neueste (V1.5_14), für die Fritzbox habe ich gerade nochmal eine aktualisierte Version aufgespielt obwohl ich nicht denke dass diese sich irgendwie auf mein Problem auswirken wird, zumindest steht nichts entsprechendes in den Release-Notes.

Ein Hardware-Fehler würde mich wundern, schließlich hängen drei Windows-Systeme dran und von denen macht keines Probleme oder sehe ich es falsch, dass ein HW-Defekt unabhängig von den OS der Clients zu Problemen führen müsste? Mit Debian kam ich abgesehen davon auch schon raus und zwar nicht nur per IP.

Ein falscher Treiber würde mich wundern da das Setup meine Netzwerkkarte, soweit ich mich auf meine Erinnerung verlassen kann, korrekt erkennt (Marvell Yukon 88E8056).

Ansonsten werde ich mal testweise versuchen den Netgear-Router raus zu nehmen und mal schauen wie es dann funktioniert, dazu wird die Zeit wohl aber erst wieder nächte Woche reichen, genauso wie für alle weiteren - dankend aufgenommenen - Vorschläge.

Bis dahin vielen Dank  :Smile: .

----------

## manuels

vielleicht mal mit tcpdump oder wireshark sniffen und gucken, wo was passiert.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Hk. wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ```
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> ...

 

ist das noch aktuell?

demnach ist dein default route auf 192.168.0.1 gesetzt

hier sagst du aber das deine router ip eine andere ist:

 *Quote:*   

> Ja, scheint irgendwie am DNS zu liegen denn entfernte IPs anzupingen ist kein Problem, eingetragen sind, wie im Netgear-Router 192.168.178.1 (Fritz Box) und 213.148.130.10.

 

was genau hast du in deiner /etc/conf.d/net eingetragen?

----------

## Hk.

Der muss doch auf auf 192.168.0.1 gesetzt, dass ist der Netgear-Router, durch den muss ich erstmal durch bevor ich zur FritzBox (die FritzBox hat die IP 192.168.178.1) komme und von da aus ins Internet. Würde ich als Gateway die Fritzbox angeben, würde ich am Netgear hängen bleiben, so seh ich das zumindest.

In meiner /etc/conf.d/net hab ich (bewusst) noch gar nichts eingetragen da sie mir bisher unbekannt war, es sei denn, da wird entsprechendes beim Setup des Netzwerks eingetragen  :Question: .

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Hk. wrote:*   

> schließlich hängen drei Windows-Systeme dran und von denen macht keines Probleme

 

Ähm, das hättest du ruhig früher erwähnen können (oder bin ich nur blind und habe es übersehen?).

Das hat nämlich einen starken Einfluß auf die Fehlersuche: Wenn im gleichen Netz Rechner hängen, bei denen alles bestens funktioniert heißt das nämlich, dass als Fehlerquelle nur noch der Problemrechner selbst in Frage kommt.

Und da die Konfiguration eigentlich okay aussieht (du könntest evtl. noch den Inhalt deiner /etc/resolv.conf posten) deuted wirklich alles sehr stark auf einen Hardwarefehler hin.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Hk. wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Da mir alles korrekt eingetragen zu sein scheint (IP:192.168.0.11;Broadcast-Adress:192.168.0.255;Gateway:192.168.0.1 (der Netgear) bzw. 192.168.178.1 (die Fritz Box, beides ausprobiert); der DNS mit 192.168.178.1 oder als alternativen DNS einen externen den auch die Fritzbox als Alt-DNS nutzt) und die Subnetzmaske mit 255.255.255.0) frage ich mich langsam wo das Problem liegt.
> 
> ...

 

 *Hk. wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> In meiner /etc/conf.d/net hab ich (bewusst) noch gar nichts eingetragen da sie mir bisher unbekannt war, es sei denn, da wird entsprechendes beim Setup des Netzwerks eingetragen .

 

Ähm, das verstehe ich an dieser Stelle hier nicht, seit wann ist wenn die /etc/conf.d/net leer ist alles richtig eingetragen?

Entweder kommt dieser Eintrag für DHCP darein:

```
# --- Dynamische IP-Konfiguration ---

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

oder für eine statische IP-Adresse:

```
config_eth0=("192.168.xxx.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth0=("default gw 192.168.xxx.xxx")

dns_servers_eth0=("192.168.xxx.xxx")
```

Editier dann bitte einfach die net Datei.  :Wink: 

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> ... Extremsten Dank an dieser Stelle für den Tip.  
> 
> Zwar sah ich bisher überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit, mir einen eigenen DNS-Servercache einzurichten, aber da man bei pdnsd auch Negativlisten erstellen kann, habe ich ihn mir gleich mal installiert und so ziemlich alle nervigen AD-Server, über die ich mich eh schon seit Monaten aufrege, dort in sog. neg{} Einträge aufgenommen. Dadurch kann ich jetzt beispielsweise heise.de wieder vollkommen Werbefrei genießen.  
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

Und nun extremsten Dank an dich, das das Ding noch mehr kann als nur alternative unzensierte DNS-Server nutzen.  :Smile: 

PDNSd akzeptiert auch die /etc/hosts Dateieinträge, dort hatte ich bisher die AD-Server eingetragen, die ist bei mir rund 800 KB groß, und im Browser verwende ich dann adblock (ohne das Plus) um die leeren ADs auszublenden. Das was du schreibst, scheint mir eine viel bessere Lösung als die Hosts-Einträge zu sein, direkt mal nachlesen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Hk.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *Hk. wrote:*   schließlich hängen drei Windows-Systeme dran und von denen macht keines Probleme 
> 
> Ähm, das hättest du ruhig früher erwähnen können (oder bin ich nur blind und habe es übersehen?).
> 
> Das hat nämlich einen starken Einfluß auf die Fehlersuche: Wenn im gleichen Netz Rechner hängen, bei denen alles bestens funktioniert heißt das nämlich, dass als Fehlerquelle nur noch der Problemrechner selbst in Frage kommt.
> ...

 

Sorry, das hatte ich in der Tat vergessen zu sagen und um gleich weitere Fakten auf den Tisch zu legen, der Rechner auf dem ich gerade Gentoo installieren will läuft auch bereits mit Win XP ohne Probleme (schreibe gerade dran) weshalb mir eine defekte Netzwerkkarte oder ein kaputtes Netzwerkkabel ebenfalls unwahrscheinlich erscheint.

Achja, und noch schnell mein /etc/resolv.conf

So sieht das aus wenn ich das Netzwerk automatisch via DHCP konfigurieren lasse. Die erste IP ist die Fritzbox, die zweite ein QSC-Server, warum er diesen nimmt weiß ich nicht.

```

#Blabla configured via dhcp oder so...

nameserver 192.168.178.1

nameserver 213.148.130.10

```

Ansonsten hab ich die resolv.conf entsprechend von Hand geändert, so dass diese dann entsprechend andere DNS-Server, sowohl welche von OpenDNS wie vorgeschlagen als auch von meinem Provider eingetragen waren.

Sorry   :Embarassed:   & Gruß

Edit:

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ähm, das verstehe ich an dieser Stelle hier nicht, seit wann ist wenn die /etc/conf.d/net leer ist alles richtig eingetragen?
> 
> Editier dann bitte einfach die net Datei. 
> ...

 

Nun, ich kann dir nicht sagen ob sie leer war, ich denke mal, dass diese wie auch die resolv.conf beim Setup automatisch befüllt wird oder nicht?

Da ich als dummer "Noob" noch ganz am Anfang stehe und mir die Exitenz der Datei nicht bekannt war habe ich mir diese auch nicht angeschaut um Manuell etwas einzutragen.

An dieser Stelle noch ein kurzer Überblick was ich bisher probiert habe:

net-setup mit automatischer Konfiguration via DHCP

net-setup mit manueller Konfiguration

Punkt eins und zwei mit manuell in der /etc/resolv.conf konfiguerieretn DNS-Servern

PPS: Habe gerade den Abschnitt im etwas weiter hinten Handbuch gefunden in dem auf die /etc/conf.d/net eingegangen wird, werde das gleich mal probieren.

Update:

So, ich hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut was in der /etc/config.d/net steht und entsprechend ob ich das Netzwerk manuell oder per DHCP konfiguriere taucht da wie erwartet folgendes auf:

```

iface_eth0="192.168.0.3 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

bzw.

```

iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

Das sieht mir alles ganz richtig aus...

Außerdem hab ich noch probiert den Rechner direkt an die Fritzbox zu hängen ohne Netgear-Router dazwischen, das Ergebniss ist das gleiche, abgesehen von der Tatsache das ping -R auf einen Server nun funktionierte. Was ich daraus nun folgern soll weiß ich nicht so genau.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Hk. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> iface_eth0="192.168.0.3 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
> 
> ...

 

Naja eigentlich eher nein.

Die Syntax ist die alte, mit einem aktuellen baselayout (das afaik auch schon auf den aktuellen CDs verwendet wird) sollte das eher so aussehen:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.3/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )
```

Nach welchem Handbuch und mit welcher (Live)-CD installierst du denn?

----------

## Hk.

Gentoo 2007.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD amd64 (Download am 02.07.2007).

Und dem Gentoo Linux AMD64 Handbuch (aktuell außem Netzt bzw. gedruckt am 02.07.2007).

Ich denke was neueres gibt es nicht.

----------

## think4urs11

Diskussion um 'Adware und Co. mittels DNS blocken' nach 'böse' Webseiten mittels DNS-Server blocken herausgeschnibbelt

----------

## Hk.

So, ich habs jetzt geschafft, man frage mich nicht woran es genau lag, ich kann nur sagen, dass ich noch diverse Einstellungen an meinem Router vorgenommen hab (DHCP aus, feste IP, Gateway eingetragen etc. pp.), dazu hab ich mein Win-Netzwerk noch einmal komplett neu konfiguriert mit statischen IP-Adressen usw. und die einstellungen entsprechend übernommen.

An dieser Stelle vielen dank für eure ausdauernde Hilfe  :Smile: .

Gruß

----------

